# Cubers in United Arab Emirates



## UAE Cuber (Jan 27, 2016)

I live in Dubai, and have been into cubing for 3 years. As many UAE cubers know that currently there are no competitions but we all want a competition in UAE so my friend and I contacted WCA about it, they told us that we need to organize it our selves and just invite them to make it official. 
Well first off we need to collect participants as well as volunteers.
We have made facebook pages and google+ communities in order to collect the participants.
Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/UAEcubers/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel
Google+ community: https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/106102813015605311501
Please join these communities and facebook page to register as UAE cuber.
Please note that we need good number of cubers in order to organise the competition.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 15, 2020)

I know you probably aren't here anymore but thanks to you and other cubers, WCA competitions are present in the UAE nowadays


----------

